# I'm Singing In The Rain... With My Rainboots!



## SassyAuburn (Jun 15, 2011)

*'Tis The Season*​ *For Stylish Rainboots!!*​  ​ *The summer rains are on their way. Are you feet protected??*​  ​ 

​ My Coach Poppy Rainboots​  ​ 









​ Featured (in order)

**Bandolino Giant Leap  Rainoot  

**Sperry Top-Sider Women's Pelican Checked Rain Boot

**Targetâ€™s Merona Pink Zobra Cheetah

**Lauren Ralph Lauren Rossalyn II

**DKNYâ€™s Voyager Rain Boot (which folds into their own holder!)

*Want to know what to wear on your feet during those summer rains?  Want to know how to rock them in the most stylish way possible?  Then read my blog post here for all the details!*

*At the end of the blog post, tell me all about your favorite rainy-day necessities!!  I want to hear from YOU!!*

 ​


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 15, 2011)

I LOVE patterned rain boots.  I've been wanting some houndstooth or argyle ones but I haven't taken the plunge yet


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw a really cute pair of Houndstooth... I THINK.... at shoes.com while I was looking for products for the article. I just got a coupon code for them today too. If you are interested, let me know.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

They have them at target too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  for around 25 I think.  It just hardly rains here.  Only in the winter mostly.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

Leopard print all the way for me!!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been eyeing these (the sort of multi-colored paisleyish ones) for a while.  I'd prefer them in a demi-boot.  I know they look crazy, but imagine them with a pair of jeans and just the toe showing, so cute! Photo Source

 

 

 









Here is the demi-boot version:


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

Those are hot!!! And this is how I would wear those:


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 16, 2011)

awww.. I had a pair of rainboots when I was younger.. they were rainbow style too!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 16, 2011)

Ohhh, that is cute Dream, I'm off to polyvore to se what I can come up with!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

Whoa those are crazy Jean!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

My weekend rain look:


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love it.  I want those bracelets!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's my try!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL! Yeah, thats my Rocker/Cowboy/Goth chick outfit!! LMAO!



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh, that is cute Dream, I'm off to polyvore to se what I can come up with!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 16, 2011)

I like your pastel purple top Jean!  Those braclets are a steal too!!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 16, 2011)

I think on Fridays I will post in the blog section what my favorite outfit of the week was. It's obvious most of our makeup is also based on what we wear, so in addition to my blog post of what makeup I used, etc. I may not take a photo of me in the outfit, but I may find photos online of something "close" to what it looked like.  It will be "Sassy's Outfit of the Week".  I think fashion goes hand in hand with makeup so I like to feature that aspect just as much as the makeup.

What do you think?.... good idea?


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm LOVING how you are all posting your fave outfits to go with the rainboots.  They are all SOOO awesome!  I think we are on to something here ladies!  Let's keep it going!!


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 16, 2011)

i love and need rain boots so bad! Because I often walk outside in the rain for work at the zoo... but I have big calves and can't find any that fit over them. Any one come across some extended calf rain boots ever?


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 16, 2011)

Shoes.com actually has a few pairs of boots that have buckles on the outside that can be loosened or tightened depending on the size of your calf.

MANY of the boots I've seen at Target seem to be much wider than the norm as well.  Try them out.....


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is what I might wear on a rainy day at work at the zoo! 





Love those boots. They look like they fit my calfs! Gonna save up for them!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I went a little nuts with this look!!!




Rainboots with Class by jeanarick featuring corset tops


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow jean I love it!  I â™¥ corsets as tops


----------



## magosienne (Jun 17, 2011)

I like patterned rainboots, but i cannot pair them with anything, i always feel ridiculous and childish. It's funny when i think about it, i have an umbrella but no rainboots.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 17, 2011)

Me tooooooo..

well my younger not married self did.. &lt;3


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 17, 2011)

I love all these bold colors paired up with the kahki shorts! LOL!!  I may have to steal that yellow polish... hmmmmm...
 



> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG! I love it Jean!!!  How did you get that awesome frame in the background?? - that was a great idea!!! Brings everything together!! 

I love love love corset tops!!!  I would wear nothing but corsets if I could.  Maybe at my next job as a Madame. LOL! 

 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I went a little nuts with this look!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 17, 2011)

I took some notes from Jean and got inspired:

Here is sexy rain shoe look - corset and all.  BTW these are real rain boots/heels!!

I give you... Madame Rain!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 17, 2011)

Somehow I knew you were going to like this look.  The frames and backgrounds are one of the options on polyvore.  You drag, drop and resize just like you would with other images.  Set it to background, blow it up and voila, gorgeous!


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 17, 2011)

oooohhhhh...sexy, me like!!


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 17, 2011)

When I wore my Coach Poppy Rain Boots this week, this is very similar to what I wore it with. Of course, I can't find all of the things specifically online because some things are older than a few years, some were vintage store buys, some were from stores that don't have websites. But all and all, it's close:





Coach rain boots

Black skinny jeans

Hot pink/fuchsia tunic top

Black lightweight short-sleeve swing cardi

Black small shoulder bag

Long costume chain w/beads

Chunky stretch beaded/metal bracelet

Dangle earrings w/pink beads


----------



## jeanarick (Jun 17, 2011)

Very cute Sassy!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree! Very cute outfit Sassy!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 22, 2011)

Ooh love that skirt and those booties dream!  I wish I could wear pencil skirts and not look stupid lol


----------



## rachelolive92 (Jun 27, 2011)

I LOVE patterned rain boots.


----------

